# Psuado Indi stuff



## Duality Jack (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/fav/3107038/

I make music some times more specifically I sing. This is something a few of my buddies threw together when we here ina  group called "old band" not its kinda funny as we disbanded as we moved apart geographically. EVENTUALLY I will be forming a new band and I'd like to keep you guys posted.

OH and why did i not post this in the  "latest works thread?" because its full of cut and paste techno and I wanted to submit some live music on its own.

#technoiseasy


----------

